# Akku-Kompressor ausreichend für Tubeless-Montage?



## The-Ninth (24. Oktober 2021)

Schönen Abend,

Würde mir gerne einen Kompressor anschaffen und frage mich ob die relativ kompakten Akku-Kompressoren diverser Hersteller ausreichend für Tubeless-Montage sind, oder ob es da ein größeres, netzgebundenes Modell braucht. Hat da jemand hier Erfahrungen?

Z. B. den hier finde ich ganz interessant:









						DMP180Z - Akku-Kompressor
					

Product




					www.makita.de
				




Schöne Grüße, Robert


----------



## heliusdh (24. Oktober 2021)

Aus eigener Erfahrung: Nein

Ich verwende einen Kompressor mit Drucktank (glaube 9L und max 8Bar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (24. Oktober 2021)

Es geht auch ohne Strom. 
Ich hab mit meinen DT Felgen/Maxxis Reifen Kombis meistens Glück und die einfache Topeak Joe Blow reicht zur Montage, sonst kommt der grosse Bruder zum Einsatz:








						JoeBlow Booster Standpumpe - Schwarz
					

Halb Luftkompressor - Halb Standpumpe. Als ultimative Lösung zur Montage hartnäckiger Tubeless Reifen vereint die JoeBlow™ Booster die Vorteile eines Luft-Kompressors mit der Mobilität einer Standpumpe. Der Aluminiumzylinder mit einem...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## The-Ninth (24. Oktober 2021)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Es geht auch ohne Strom.
> Ich hab mit meinen DT Felgen/Maxxis Reifen Kombis meistens Glück und die einfache Topeak Joe Blow reicht zur Montage, sonst kommt der grosse Bruder zum Einsatz:



Ja, sowas habe ich auch, von Schwalbe, aber hätte jetzt gerne einen Kompressor.


----------



## filiale (24. Oktober 2021)

Du brauchst nicht Druck, sondern Volumen. Daher sind die Akku Teile nicht geeignet.


----------



## hansmeier2018 (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde es nicht riksieren.


----------



## S-H-A (24. Oktober 2021)

Große Standpumpe wie Joe Blow Mountain reicht immer.


----------



## job1 (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich benutze den. Tubeless-Montage klappt mit folgendem Vorgehen:
Ich schraube zuerst den Ventilkern raus und pumpe dann mit dem Kompressor auf. Daumen drauf und Ventilkern wieder einschrauben. Natürlich ohne dass die Luft wieder rausgeht. Fertig.

Ich weiss nicht, ob kräftigere Kompressoren auch durch den Ventilkern schnell genug aufpumpen können, dieser schafft es aber nicht.

Meine Lezyne Pressure Overdrive schafft es allerdings auch nicht mit eingeschraubtem Ventilkern.


----------



## erborow (24. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Große Standpumpe wie Joe Blow Mountain reicht immer.


Zumindest oft genug, dass sich alle die anderen spielereien nicht lohnen.


----------



## mawe (24. Oktober 2021)

Für die Tubeless-Montage wird vor allem ein hoher Volumenstrom benötigt. Dieser läßt sich einfach mit einem Druckspeicher realisieren.

Ich habe mir als robuste und einfache Alternative einen 3l Airbrush-Tank besorgt, den ich mit der Standpumpe auf 6bar aufpumpen kann.


----------



## S-H-A (24. Oktober 2021)

erborow schrieb:


> Zumindest oft genug, dass sich alle die anderen spielereien nicht lohnen.


Ging bisher immer. Bei bestimmt ü50 Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (24. Oktober 2021)

mawe schrieb:


> Für die Tubeless-Montage wird vor allem ein hoher Volumenstrom benötigt. Dieser läßt sich einfach mit einem Druckspeicher realisieren.
> 
> Ich habe mir als robuste und einfache Alternative einen 3l Airbrush-Tank besorgt, den ich mit der Standpumpe auf 6bar aufpumpen kann.


Das schaffen auf 6 bar auch die elektr. Airbrushkompressoren mit 3 oder 3,5 l Tank. Vorteil....die sind leise und ballern nicht so los, wie diese Riesendinger mit Tank.






						166.85 EUR Airbrush Kompressor Membrankompressor 6 bar Geräuscharm 45 dB Ölfrei
					

Dieser leistungsstarke Kompressor bildet die perfekte Ergänzung für all Ihre Airbrush Arbeiten, von Airbrush-Tattoos bis hin zu KFZ Lackierungen




					www.wiltec.de


----------



## Marshall6 (24. Oktober 2021)

So?


----------



## mawe (24. Oktober 2021)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Das schaffen auf 6 bar auch die elektr. Airbrushkompressoren mit 3 oder 3,5 l Tank. Vorteil....die sind leise und ballern nicht so los, wie diese Riesendinger mit Tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für den Preis kann ich mir dann aber auch gleich einen richtigen[tm] Kompressor mit 24l Tank und Zubehör zulegen...


----------



## pytek (24. Oktober 2021)

Die Pumpe hat bei mir bis jetzt immer gereicht.


----------



## The-Ninth (25. Oktober 2021)

Danke für alle Antworten, ich denke ich werde es mal mit einem Akku-Kompressor probieren. Allerdings mit dem von Einhell, der schafft bis zu 11 bar und damit kann ich im Zweifelsfall meinen bereits vorhandenen Schwalbe Tire Booster aufpumpen und damit die Reifen montieren. Hauptanwendung ist eh das Aufpumpen der Reifen vor jeder Ausfahrt, neue Reifen brauch ich nur dreimal im Jahr. 






						PRESSITO | Hybrid-Kompressor
					

PRESSITO




					www.einhell.de
				




Und ja, klar geht das alles auch mit einer guten Standpumpe, Kompressor ist halt komfortabler.


----------



## job1 (25. Oktober 2021)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ich der einzige bin, der den Ventilkern beim erstmaligen Aufpumpen entfernen muss. Mache ich das nicht, entweicht mehr Luft über die noch nicht "eingeploppten" Reifenflanken als durch das Ventil reinkommt. Das gilt sowohl für meinen kleinen Akku-Kompressor als auch für meine Lezyne Pressure Overdrive Pumpe. Das ist also nicht unbedingt Schwäche des Kompressors, sondern eher der zu geringe Durchfluss durch das Presta-Ventil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (25. Oktober 2021)

job1 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ich der einzige bin, der den Ventilkern beim erstmaligen Aufpumpen entfernen muss.


Ich weiß nicht ob ich es muss, ich machs aber. Gewohnheit.
Kommt wohl auch sehr auf die Fegen/Reifenkombi an.


----------



## A-Abraxas (25. Oktober 2021)

job1 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ich der einzige bin, der den Ventilkern beim erstmaligen Aufpumpen entfernen muss.


Nein , manchmal geht es auch mit eingesetztem Ventilkern … einfacher, schneller und sicherer geht es ohne. Eh' ich es erst mit Kern probiere, schraube ich ihn eben raus, pumpe auf bis es (2x) ploppt und dann das Ventil wieder rein.


job1 schrieb:


> Mache ich das nicht, entweicht mehr Luft über die noch nicht "eingeploppten" Reifenflanken als durch das Ventil reinkommt. Das gilt sowohl für meinen kleinen Akku-Kompressor als auch für meine Lezyne Pressure Overdrive Pumpe. Das ist also nicht unbedingt Schwäche des Kompressors, sondern eher der zu geringe Durchfluss durch das Presta-Ventil.


Ja - ganz klar . Auch bei Einsatz eines "richtigen" Kompressors mit Drucktank geht es ohne Ventilkern schneller / einfacher.


----------



## mawe (25. Oktober 2021)

job1 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ich der einzige bin, der den Ventilkern beim erstmaligen Aufpumpen entfernen muss.


Nee.
Aber der Vertilkern muss ja eh 'raus, damit ich die Dichtmilch einfüllen kann.
Ich pumpe den Reifen ohne Ventilkern auf, bis er in die Felge ploppt, lasse die Luft dann ab und fülle die Dichtmilch über das Ventil ein. Anschließend den Ventilkern wieder einschrauben.


----------



## Shonzo (25. Oktober 2021)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Kompressor ist halt komfortabler


Nen Scheppach HC26 kannst auch tragen, aber rollen ist halt schöner.
Gibts ab und zu bei eBay für 89 Eur mit Lackschaden. Hab den Schaden an meinem bis heute nicht gefunden. Die Verpackung war nur zerknautscht. Vielleicht meinten die das. :-D









						Scheppach Kompressor HC26 Druckluftkompressor 24L 8bar ölgeschmiert mit 230ml Öl  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Scheppach Kompressor HC26 Druckluftkompressor 24L 8bar ölgeschmiert mit 230ml Öl in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## The-Ninth (25. Oktober 2021)

job1 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ich der einzige bin, der den Ventilkern beim erstmaligen Aufpumpen entfernen muss.



Mit dem Schwalbe Tire Booster mache ich es mit Ventilkern. Schaue vorher darauf das die Reifen schon gut sitzen und mit Reifenwechsel gibt es auch immer einen neuen Ventilkern. Klappt so bei Newmen Evolution SL A.30 sowie Roval Traverse Fattie, mit Hutchinson Toro 2.35er Reifen.


----------



## filiale (25. Oktober 2021)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Danke für alle Antworten, ich denke ich werde es mal mit einem Akku-Kompressor probieren.



Wenn das für Dich nur wegen des Komfort eh schon gesetzt war, wieso fragts Du dann ? Du hättest es doch flott ausprobieren können wenn er bei Dir ist.



The-Ninth schrieb:


> Hauptanwendung ist eh das Aufpumpen der Reifen vor jeder Ausfahrt, neue Reifen brauch ich nur dreimal im Jahr.


Das erfordert aber ein genaues Manometer am Kompressor. 0.2bar sind bekanntlich deutlich spürbar. Was mich zudem noch viel mehr wundert ist, warum man vor jeder Ausfahrt den Reifen aufpumpen muß ? Die Luft hält doch. Und wenn tatsächlich z.B. nur 0.2 bar fehlen sind die mit wenigen Pumphüben genauso schnell drin wie mit einem Akku Kompressor bei dem man zusätzlich noch den Akkustand kontrollieren muß.


----------



## StelioKontos (25. Oktober 2021)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Und ja, klar geht das alles auch mit einer guten Standpumpe, Kompressor ist halt komfortabler.


Als ich mit dem Biken angefangen habe hatte ich erstmal nur einen Kompressor, habe mir dann aber schnell eine Standpumpe gekauft, da ich die komfortabler finde.


----------



## The-Ninth (25. Oktober 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn das für Dich nur wegen des Komfort eh schon gesetzt war, wieso fragts Du dann ? Du hättest es doch flott ausprobieren können wenn er bei Dir ist.



Kompressor wegen Komfort, aber ob Akku oder netzbetrieben mit Drucktank war für mich noch offen. Die Idee den Akku-Kompressor mit dem Schwalbe Tire Booster zu verwenden kam mir dann erst nachdem ich die Frage hier gestellt habe.



filiale schrieb:


> Das erfordert aber ein genaues Manometer am Kompressor. 0.2bar sind bekanntlich deutlich spürbar. Was mich zudem noch viel mehr wundert ist, warum man vor jeder Ausfahrt den Reifen aufpumpen muß ? Die Luft hält doch. Und wenn tatsächlich z.B. nur 0.2 bar fehlen sind die mit wenigen Pumphüben genauso schnell drin wie mit einem Akku Kompressor bei dem man zusätzlich noch den Akkustand kontrollieren muß.



Die Genauigkeit des Manometers werde ich dann wohl wirklich testen müssen. Grundsätzlich fahre ich mit 1,6/1,8 bar bergauf, bergab dann aber viel technische Abfahrten mit meist 1,2/1,4 bar, deswegen müssen die Reifen dann vor jeder Ausfahrt wieder aufgepumpt werden.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ging bisher immer. Bei bestimmt ü50 Reifen.


Bei mir ebenfalls, zuletzt Maxxis und Vittoria Reifen mit DT Swiss Felgen und Michelin Reifen mit Newmen Felgen. War alles mit ner SKS Airworx 10.0.


----------



## filiale (25. Oktober 2021)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Die Genauigkeit des Manometers werde ich dann wohl wirklich testen müssen. Grundsätzlich fahre ich mit 1,6/1,8 bar bergauf, bergab dann aber viel technische Abfahrten mit meist 1,2/1,4 bar, deswegen müssen die Reifen dann vor jeder Ausfahrt wieder aufgepumpt werden.



Mein Tip ist, mit dem Kompressor und dem Auto zu 2 oder 3 Tankstellen fahren. Dann den Akku Kompressor an den Autoreifen anschließen und danach die Luftleitung der Tanke. Die an der Tanke sind ja geeicht / kalibriert. Dann hast Du mehrere Vergleichsmessungen und weißt, wie groß die Abweichung vom Akkukompressor zur Realität ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomke (25. Oktober 2021)

FERREX® 20 V Akku-Kompressor
					

So viel Spaß macht Qualität zu kleinen Preisen. FERREX® 20 V Akku-Kompressor zum günstigen ALDI Preis ➔ jetzt in deiner ALDI SÜD Filiale kaufen




					www.aldi-sued.de
				




Hat jemand den neuen Akku-Kompressor vom Aldi schon gekauft?


----------



## job1 (26. Oktober 2021)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Mit dem Schwalbe Tire Booster mache ich es mit Ventilkern. Schaue vorher darauf das die Reifen schon gut sitzen


Ok, das erklärt es. Ich habe bisher aber auch erst 2 Sätze Tubeless montiert. 
Bei mir sassen die nach dem Aufziehen noch überhaupt nicht. Durch Entfernen des Ventils und dann Aufpumpen haben sich die Reifen erst richtig gesetzt. (Sowohl mit Kompressor als auch mit Booster-Pumpe)

Sobald die einmal sassen, ging es auch immer mit Ventilkern, nur vorher halt nicht.


----------



## The-Ninth (26. Oktober 2021)

job1 schrieb:


> Bei mir sassen die nach dem Aufziehen noch überhaupt nicht. Durch Entfernen des Ventils und dann Aufpumpen haben sich die Reifen erst richtig gesetzt. (Sowohl mit Kompressor als auch mit Booster-Pumpe)
> Sobald die einmal sassen, ging es auch immer mit Ventilkern, nur vorher halt nicht.



Ich meinte aber nur dass ich mit der Hand schau das die Wände der Reifen schon gut seitlich in der Felge sitzen und nicht zu mittig sind, dann geht auch das allererste Aufpumpen und richtiges setzen des Reifens bei mir mit Ventilkern.


----------



## dopero (26. Oktober 2021)

Die Eingangsfrage kann man pauschal schlecht beantworten, da es verschiedenste Akkukompressoren gibt.
Ich würde, damit man quasi jeden Reifen Tubeless montieren kann, unbedingt einen mit Luftkessel nehmen.
Mir fällt dazu der hier von Metabo ein. Preis ist mit UVP 314€ (ohne Akkus!) leider ziemlich heftig.

P.S.
Ich habe selber bis jetzt nur an 2 Rädern Tubeless montiert. Bei beiden hat mein alter Rennkompressor für die Montage gereicht. Ein Bekannter hatte allerdings ohne Luftkessel keine Chance seine Reifen montiert zu bekommen.


----------



## job1 (26. Oktober 2021)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Ich meinte aber nur dass ich mit der Hand schau das die Wände der Reifen schon gut seitlich in der Felge sitzen und nicht zu mittig sind


Ja, das habe ich auch so verstanden. Bei mir sassen die nur immer irgendwo mittig, so dass der Luftfluss mit Kern zu gering war. Bin gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, die mit der Hand irgendwie nach aussen zu bekommen. Das geht doch eigentlich nur, über Druck mit der Hand auf die Lauffläche, oder?

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich weiter den Kern entfernen, da ich ja auch die Milch einfüllen muss. 
Ich hatte einmal versucht die Milch direkt in den Reifen zu giessen, das wurde aber ein ziemliche Sauerei...


----------



## The-Ninth (26. Oktober 2021)

job1 schrieb:


> Bin gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, die mit der Hand irgendwie nach aussen zu bekommen. Das geht doch eigentlich nur, über Druck mit der Hand auf die Lauffläche, oder?



Ja, und mit den Fingern die Seitenflächen nach aussen ziehen. Ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber geht. Einfüllen tu ich auch durchs Ventil, aber dann halt nur einmal aufpumpen ...


----------



## filiale (26. Oktober 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Die Eingangsfrage kann man pauschal schlecht beantworten, da es verschiedenste Akkukompressoren gibt.
> Ich würde, damit man quasi jeden Reifen Tubeless montieren kann, unbedingt einen mit Luftkessel nehmen.
> Mir fällt dazu der hier von Metabo ein. Preis ist mit UVP 314€ (ohne Akkus!) leider ziemlich heftig.
> 
> ...



Ein neuer Reifen, direkt aus der Verpackung, läßt sich sehr oft schlecht TL montieren, weil er noch nicht in Form ist. Ein bereits gebrauchter und gefahrener Reifen (oder über Nacht mit Schlauch vorgeformt) ist meist einfach TL zu montieren weshalb eine einfache Pumpe genügt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. Oktober 2021)

Also in meinen Beispielen waren nur die Michelin bereits gefahren, Rest direkt aus der Verpackung. Milch fülle ich auch direkt bei nocht nicht vollständig montiertem Reifen ein, Ventilkern lasse ich drin. Ich schaue halt dass der halbwegs gut sitzt dann gings bisher immer. Ansonsten ist Vorformen wie filiale schreibt sicher ne gute Idee. Da hatteich aber bisher wohl Glück


----------



## nightwolf (27. Oktober 2021)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> (...) Hat da jemand hier Erfahrungen? (...)


Kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Bei Tubeless-Ready / -Easy Reifen brauchte ich bisher gar nix besonderes.
Die sind hart aufzuziehen, aber dann kannst Du sie genauso einfach aufpumpen als sei ein Schlauch drin. 
Wenn Du gewoehnliche Falt- oder gar Drahtreifen verwendest, waere mein Tipp Tesa 4289 Band evtl. ein paar Lagen mehr zu kleben (um die Passung enger zu machen) und dann einen Luftspeicher, ich hab den Schwalbe Tire Booster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbl111 (27. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir gingen bisher alle Schwalbe und Maxxis Faltreifen, die auch ausdrücklich tubelessfähig sind, ohne Probleme mit der Standpumpe drauf. Aber bei speziellen Vorhaben, wie bspw. einem Maxxis DH Drahtreifen (der aber auch keine ausgesprochene Tubelessfreigabe hat) geht ohne zusätzlichen Lufttank nichts. 

Aber mal davon abgesehen: 

Mit einer Pumpe mit hohem Volumen, wie der Topeak Joe Blow Mountain, schaffe ich bei einem 27.5x2,5er Reifen mit einem Hub rund 0,15 bar. Da erschließt es sich mir wirklich nicht, warum man sich aus Komfort noch mehr Elektroschrott in die Ecke stellt. Wie will man die anschließende Tour überleben, wenn man die drei Hübe mit der Pumpe schon als Anstrengung empfindet?


----------



## Nilspedalhard (27. Oktober 2021)

Also ich benutze den Makita- Kompressor schon seit einem Jahr. Auf drei MTBs mit drei verschiedenen Felgen funktioniert die tubeless Montage damit einwandfrei. Letztens habe ich z. B. neue Conti Baron damit aufgezogen. Hat funktioniert wie verrückt. Die Genauigkeit des Manometers kann ich nicht so richtig beurteilen. Das geht nach Gefühl...


----------



## schuetzendorf (27. Oktober 2021)

Selbst mit einem SKS Rennkompressor, der ja weniger auf hohen Volumenstrom ausgelegt ist, habe ich jeden Reifen montieren können. Das Ding mit den Kompressoren ist doch nur Voodoo aus der Anfangszeit der Tubeless-Technik (meine Erfahrung).


----------



## S-H-A (27. Oktober 2021)

Und hat man mal einen ganz harten Fall, kommt neues Tubelessband rein. Dann reicht auch wieder die Standpumpe.


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (29. Oktober 2021)

Muskelkraft und ne Standpumpe. Mehr braucht es nicht. Strom ist eh zu teuer


----------



## mawe (30. Oktober 2021)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Muskelkraft und ne Standpumpe. Mehr braucht es nicht. Strom ist eh zu teuer


Der ist immer zu teuer - wie alles, was ich kaufen muss. ;-)

Bei einem Kompressor, den ich quasi ausschließlich zum Aufpumpen von Reifen benutze, stört mich vor allem, daß so ein Gerät viele Teile besitzt, die kaputt gehen können und es unmöglich machen, das Gerät zu reparieren und damit Elektroschrott zu produzieren.
Da ist mir die einfache Mechanik meines Rennkompressors und des Airbrush-Speichertanks lieber. Da kann ich mir die Ersatzteile notfalls selber schnitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juniorswailing (31. Oktober 2021)

Nach dem Aufziehen des Mantels die Flanken mit Schwalbe Easy Fit rundherum einschmieren, dann die Mantelflanken möglichst nahe an die Felgenwände ziehen. Zum Aufpumpen nutze ich den Schwalbe Tirebooster und eine SKS Standpumpe Air10. (Ventilkern habe ich vorher heraus geschraubt)Funktioniert!


----------



## zoltaaaan (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab verschiedene Kombinationen aus Reifen und Laufrad tubeless montiert. Manche lassen sich tatsächlich nicht einfach mit einer Standpumpe setzen. Aber ein einfacher Trick, der bei mir bisher immer funktioniert hat ist Folgender: Einen Spanngurt auf die Lauffläche des Reifens ziehen und damit den Reifen rundrum gleichmäßig ins Felgenbett drücken, indem man Zug auf den Spanngurt gibt.

Das ist ein wenig fummelig, weil man rundherum schauen muss, dass alles anliegt. Aber dann ist es einigermaßen dicht und es baut sich Druck auf, wenn man mit einer einfachen Standpumpe loslegt. Nachdem die Wulst rundrum anliegt und sich so langsam Richtung Horn drückt, kann man den Spanngurt lösen und den Reifen voll aufpumpen.

Also, wer nach einer low-budget Lösung sucht:
Standpumpe und Spanngurt auch für die schwierigen Fälle


----------



## The-Ninth (3. November 2021)

Die Skeptiker werden sich bestätigt sehen - zumindest der Einhell Pressito ist für Mountainbikes mit Tubeless nur bedingt geeignet. 

Zum Aufziehen von neuen Reifen bin ich gar nicht gekommen, die Automatik des Kompressor scheitert schon an den oft verstopften Ventilkernen. Es bildet sich wohl kurz ein hoher Druck zwischen Kompressor und Ventilkern, bevor die Verstopfung durchstoßen wird, und die Automatik stoppt dann schon das Aufpumpen. Das Problem tritt bei geringem Druck auf, z. B. von 1,2 bar auf 1,6 bar. Wenn man den Zieldruck höher stellt geht es dann auch wieder, und mit frischen Ventilkernen oder Reifen mit Schlauch genauso. 

Für mich ein KO-Kriterium, das Gerät geht wohl zurück ...


----------



## Xyz79 (3. November 2021)

In den meisten Fällen reicht mir meine 20€ Standpumpe aus.


----------



## ulli! (3. November 2021)

Wie schaut es bei richtigen (230v) kompressoren aus, reichen für tubelessmontage kleine geräte zb mit 450watt und 15l tank? Nehmen wir an der reifen will partout nicht reinploppen und is krumm und verzogen, dann soll es bei mir nicht an dem zu kleinen Kompressor liegen.


----------



## zoltaaaan (3. November 2021)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Zum Aufziehen von neuen Reifen bin ich gar nicht gekommen, die Automatik des Kompressor scheitert schon an den oft verstopften Ventilkernen.
> (...)


Kann es auch sein, dass es am mangelnden Gegendruck scheitert?

Es ist natürlich eine andere Technik, aber meine Standpumpe mit Mehrfachanschluss am Schlauch kommt nicht darauf klar, dass kein Druck aufgebaut wird und lässt dann nur durch die andere Öffnung Luft raus.


----------



## samilio (3. November 2021)

Um nochmal auf die Ausgangsfrage zurück zu kommen:




Einen Reifen, der sich ohne Probleme auch mit einer Standpumpe tubeless montieren lässt, bekomme ich auch mit dem Makita 18V Kompressor aufgepumpt.

Das ist bei fast allen Reifen, die ich dieses Jahr aufgezogen habe der Fall gewesen (waren alles neuere Vittoria, Wolfpack und Specialized).

Bei Reifen, die auch mit der Standpumpe Schwierigkeiten machen, hilft auch der kleine Akku-Kompressor nicht weiter. Am "großen" Kompressor im Keller (10bar, 25L) war auch das schnell erledigt.

Übrigens: Die Anzeige am Makita Akku-Kompressor stimmt recht genau mit der des SKS Airchecker überein. Kann man mit arbeiten.


----------



## A-Abraxas (3. November 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei richtigen (230v) kompressoren aus, reichen für tubelessmontage kleine geräte zb mit 450watt und 15l tank? Nehmen wir an der reifen will partout nicht reinploppen und is krumm und verzogen, dann soll es bei mir nicht an dem zu kleinen Kompressor liegen.


Entscheidend ist der Tank - ob der mit der Handpumpe, einem Akku-Kompressor oder 230V-Kompressor befüllt wird, ist nur eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit, des Lärms, des Gewichts und der Kosten.
Mit einem 5L-Tank lässt sich in den meisten Fällen problemlos eine tubeless-Montage machen, in "schwierigen" Fällen, wenn mehrere Versuche erforderlich sind, ist ein größerer Tank hilfreich.


----------



## havesomefun (3. November 2021)

samilio schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die Ausgangsfrage zurück zu kommen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1366383
> 
> ...



Hi,
da du anscheinend viel Erfahrung hast und auch etliche Reifen bei dir durchgehen. Gibt es neben dem Punkt "Bequemlichkeit" (*) noch ein Argument was für einen kleinen Akkukompressor hier z.B. den Makita DMP 180Z spricht?

Ich frage ernsthaft, da ich mir sonst keiner einfällt. Ich habe seit "Ewigkeiten" eine Standpumpe, SKS Airkompressor 12.0, mit dieser pumpe ich Rennrad, Gravel, MTB, Auto und Motorradreifen auf/nach. Klar bei Rennradreifen braucht es nur wenige Pumpstöße, gerade beim Nachpumpen, aber auch bei Motorradreifen hat mich das nie gestört und der Airkompressor ist ja nun keine JoeBlow.

Den großen Kompressor in der Garage nutze ich lediglich wenn ich auf der Enduro (Motorrad) neue Reifen montiere. Die Fahrräder fahre ich bisher alle mit Schlauch.

(*) Bei mir im Haus wäre der Kompressor im Keller, die Standpumpe ist oben im Flur.  Bevor ich den also aus dem Keller geholt habe, wären die Rennräder bereits auf/nachgepumpt.



samilio schrieb:


> Übrigens: Die Anzeige am Makita Akku-Kompressor stimmt recht genau mit der des SKS Airchecker überein. Kann man mit arbeiten.


Da der SKS Airchecker meine Referenz bzgl. Luftdruck ist, ist das schon mal gut. Danke für die Info, sehr hilfreich.


----------



## The-Ninth (3. November 2021)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Kann es auch sein, dass es am mangelnden Gegendruck scheitert?



Kann auch sein - wobei die Druckanzeige schon funktioniert, nur das Aufpumpen scheitert dann. Glaube also schon dass der Gegendruck da ist.



samilio schrieb:


> Einen Reifen, der sich ohne Probleme auch mit einer Standpumpe tubeless montieren lässt, bekomme ich auch mit dem Makita 18V Kompressor aufgepumpt.



Wie geht es dir da mit eventuell verstopften Ventilen und der Aufpumpautomatik, sind dir da schon mal ähnliche Probleme aufgefallen wie ich sie beim Einhell habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samilio (3. November 2021)

havesomefun schrieb:


> Gibt es neben dem Punkt "Bequemlichkeit" (*) noch ein Argument was für einen kleinen Akkukompressor hier z.B. den Makita DMP 180Z spricht?


Ganz ehrlich: Das Ding ist schon saubequem und bei mir deutlich häufiger im Einsatz als erwartet (mal eben schnell vor der Fahrt den Luftruck am Bike korrigieren ohne extra Pumpe + Airchecker holen zu müssen, allerlei Bälle der Kids nachpumpen, Autoreifen gehen auch hervorragend, uvm).

Aber das ginge auch alles manuell mit einer guten Pumpe - Selbst gekauft hätte ich mir den Akku-Kompressor zum UVP kaum.

(Ich habe einige Makita 18V Geräte, daher Akkus+Ladegeräte zu Hause und den nackten Kompressor zu einer größeren Werkzeugbestellung vom Händler dazu bekommen).



The-Ninth schrieb:


> Wie geht es dir da mit eventuell verstopften Ventilen und der Aufpumpautomatik, sind dir da schon mal ähnliche Probleme aufgefallen wie ich sie beim Einhell habe?


Nein, aufgefallen ist mir dahingehend noch nichts, kann aber natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass sich das zukünftig nochmal zeigt.


----------



## muellmaa (4. November 2021)

A-Abraxas schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist der Tank (…)


Entscheidend ist einzig die Effektive Liefermenge und da hilft eben ein Tank. Zumindest bei den Kolbenkompressoren.


----------



## havesomefun (4. November 2021)

samilio schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Das Ding ist schon saubequem und bei mir deutlich häufiger im Einsatz als erwartet (mal eben schnell vor der Fahr den Luftruck am Bike korrigieren ohne extra Pumpe + Airchecker holen zu müssen, allerlei Bälle der Kids nachpumpen, Autoreifen gehen auch hervorragend, uvm).


Danke,
wieder hilfreich. "Das" ist auch ein Grund warum ich hier mitlese und mir kurz Gedanken über "den" Makita Akku-Kompressor gemacht habe, denn auch ich habe bereits Makita Ladegerät und Akkus.

Als ich dann noch mal drüber nachgedacht habe, fiel mir aber nur die "Bequemlichkeit" ein, die hier* für mich*, ja nicht mal so groß ist. Den Airchecker nehme ich bei den Fahrrädern z.B. schon nicht mehr, da ich weiß, was das Manometer an der Pumpe anzeigen soll und mir das dort reicht. Lediglich beim Auto und den Motorrädern kommt der trotzdem noch zum Einsatz.

Daher auch meine Frage, da du ja beide Welten gut kennst.


----------



## platt_ziege (10. November 2021)

samilio schrieb:


> Bei Reifen, die auch mit der Standpumpe Schwierigkeiten machen, hilft auch der kleine Akku-Kompressor nicht weiter.


supi dass hier der kleine makita besprochen wird. ich hatte eigentlich vor ihn mir für unterwegs zu kaufen, da ich mich bei den tubeless fähigen pumpenpreisen massiv verarscht vorkomme.
für zuhause gibs nen grossen kompressor zum aufziehen und nen sks rennkompressor zum pumpen.

deine aussage verunsichert mich nun natürlich bzgl des kaufes. da ich die reifen halt immer mit grossen kompressor aufziehe, weiss ich nicht wie sich das ganze mit ner passenden pumpe verhalten hätte, so dass ich rückschlüsse zu deiner aussage ziehen könnte.

es gibt ja jetzt mit dem 181 das nachfolgemodell, was mehr pauer hat:

_Luftfördermenge:_
DMP180Z => 12 L/min
DMP181Z => 22 L/min

_Maximaler Druck:_
DMP180Z => 8,3 bar
DMP181Z => 11,1 bar

das dürfte dann aber ja auch keinen unterschied bei widerspenstigen/engen reifen machen.
da ich den makita wirklich nur für tubeless montage unterwegs bräuchte bzw überhaupt gebrauchen könnte, weiss ich nun nicht, ob ich es wagen soll bzw sinn macht....???


----------



## sepplmail (10. November 2021)

22l pro Minute sind 0,37l pro Sekunde
Eine JoeBlow Sport III hat 0,318l pro Hub

Ein Hub pro Sekunde mit der JoeBlow reichen bei weitem nicht um eine Reifen tubeless zu montieren, wenn er nicht sehr stramm sitzt. Sobald da auch nur etwas Luft zwischen Reifen und Felge vorbei strömt sind 22l pro Minute nicht ausreichend.

Nimm lieber eine Pumpe+TireBooster für unterwegs


----------



## ulli! (10. November 2021)

Oder makita plus tirebooster


----------



## muellmaa (11. November 2021)

Selbst 22 L/min sind ja nicht viel... Ein Kompressor mit Puffer (Tank) erreicht eine bedeutend höhere Luftabgabe in L/min.


----------



## The-Ninth (20. November 2021)

So, hab mir jetzt einen Kompressor mit Tank genommen, kaum teurer als der Akku-Kompressor, und mit langem Schlauch komme ich da in der Werkstätte auch überall gut hin. Erste Tubeless-Montage ging damit wie erwartet problemlos, muss aber noch einen vernünftigen Pumpenkopf für Presta kaufen/basteln. 





						Hochwertige Werkzeuge für Heimwerker und Gärtner | Einhell.at
					

Das richtige Werkzeug für deine Projekte in Haus und Garten | Elektrowerkzeuge mit Akku, kraftvolle stationäre Maschinen und hochwertige Gartengeräte mit tollem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis | Jetzt auf Einhell.at entdecken!




					www.einhell.at


----------



## ulli! (20. November 2021)

Ja das gibt es nicht vorkonfektioniert, stehe selber vor gleicher Aufgabe.

Entweder Pumpenschlauch m8? auf g1/4? vom Reifenfüller?
Oder befüllschlauch von Reifenfüller abzwicken und hoffen dass der sks pumpenkopf drauf passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (20. November 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Ja das gibt es nicht vorkonfektioniert, stehe selber vor gleicher Aufgabe.
> 
> Entweder Pumpenschlauch m8? auf g1/4? vom Reifenfüller?
> Oder befüllschlauch von Reifenfüller abzwicken und hoffen dass der sks pumpenkopf drauf passt?


So habe ich es gemacht nur Mut.
Ich habe allerdings den hier genommen  https://www.amazon.de/HuntGold-Fahr...1637441873&sprefix=Pumpenkopf,aps,191&sr=8-16


----------



## The-Ninth (21. November 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Oder befüllschlauch von Reifenfüller abzwicken und hoffen dass der sks pumpenkopf drauf passt?



Abzwicken wäre auch mein Plan. Den Schlauch kann man vom Reifenfüller abschrauben und ersetzen, das Risiko ist also nicht so hoch. Nachdem ich mit meiner Standpumpe von Specialized immer zufrieden war habe ich mir dort einen Pumpenkopf bestellt:









						Ersatzkopf und Schlauch für Comp / HP / MTB-Standpumpe | Specialized.com
					

Direkter Austausch von Kopf und Schlauch für Comp-, MTB- und HP-Standpumpen. Funktioniert auch mit der Sport-Standpumpe.




					www.specialized.com
				




Interessieren würde mich aber auch noch ein Pumpenkopf den man nicht klemmt sondern einfach nur draufdrückt. Also mit einer Hand den Kopf aufs Ventil drücken, mit der anderen den Reifenfüller bedienen. Kennt da vielleicht jemand einen entsprechenden Kopf?

Hab bis jetzt nur dieses relativ teure Teil gefunden:









						SILCA Aluminum Presta Chuck
					

Presta valve inflation head for SILCA bicycle pumps. Replacement for SILCA 30.0 Presta valve head or chuck.




					silca.cc
				




Oder das hier von Lezyne, in Verbindung mit einem Schlauch. Da bleibt nur die Frage wie man den Schlauch an den Reifenfüller dran kriegt ...






						Lezyne Slip Chuck Presta Ventilaufsatz
					

Ersetzt Lezyne Flip-Thread Chuck Ventilaufsatz. 90° Anschluss im Press-fit Design. Nur für Presta Ventile.




					www.bike24.at
				









						Lezyne Schlauch mit ABS Flip-Thread Chuck für Pressure und MFD Pumpen
					

Lezyne ▶ Ersatzschlauch mit ABS Flip-Thread Chuck für Pressure und MFD Pumpen.




					www.bike24.at


----------



## Rick7 (4. April 2022)

Klink mich mal ein da es hier gut reinpasst. Ich hab mir überlegt den Worx
anzuschaffen da ich den Hydroshot Reiniger inkl. passenden Akkus und Ladegrät schon von denen habe.






Ich krieg zwar eigentlich auch jeden Reifen mit der Topeak Joe Blow mountain montiert (grad eben beim Maxx Grip mit n bisschen Seifenlauge nachgeholfen *Schwitz) aber wie schon vorher jemand geschrieben hat, es gibt ja auch noch andere Anwendungen wie Auto (keine vernünftige Tanke am Start), Bälle der kids,
Luftmatratzen und was weiß ich noch alles.

Würde mich jedenfalls über geteilte Erfahrungen über der Gerät freuen.

Gruß Rick


----------



## Black-Under (4. April 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Klink mich mal ein da es hier gut reinpasst. Ich hab mir überlegt den Worx
> anzuschaffen da ich den Hydroshot Reiniger inkl. passenden Akkus und Ladegrät schon von denen habe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1451576
> ...


Die Luftmenge von dem Ding ist für Luftmatratzen viel zu gering und für Tubeless ohne Booster mit Sicherheit auch.


----------



## The-Ninth (4. April 2022)

Bin gespannt was du berichtest!

Wie oben beschrieben hat mich der Akku-Kompressor von Einhell nicht glücklich gemacht, hab jetzt mit dem TC-AC 200/24/8 einen „Großen“, kombiniert mit einem digitalen Reifenfüller.

An den kann man auch selbstgebastelte Endstücke mit Presta-Köpfen dran machen. Die oben schon erwähnte Kombi aus Lezyne-Schlauch und Slip Chuck funktioniert für mich hervorragend.

Das passende Gegenstück für den Reifenfüller war nicht so leicht zu finden, man braucht eine passende Tülle, mit G 1/4"-Anschluss, für Schläuche mit 4mm Innendurchmesser, und, wichtig, es muss eine eine Aussparung für eine Dichtung vorhanden sein, die man dann auch noch extra besorgen muss. Eine passende Schlauchklemme darüber kann auch nicht schaden, ich denke es würde aber auch ohne gehen.

Auch der Schlauch von Specialized lässt sich mit dieser Tülle gut an den Reifenfüller bringen.

Verwende aber eigentlich nur das Leyzne-Setup. Dessen Vorteil ist die Schnelligkeit, man steckt den Presta-Aufsatz einfach aufs Ventil. Nachteil, man muss kurz anpumpen um den aktuellen Druck zu sehen, und die Ablassfunktion des Reifenfüllers geht nicht. Ist für mich in der Praxis aber vernachlässigbar. Der Specialized-Kopf hat diese Probleme nicht, ist aber halt nicht so schnell ans Ventil zu bringen.


----------



## platt_ziege (4. April 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Die Luftmenge von dem Ding ist für Luftmatratzen viel zu gering und für Tubeless ohne Booster mit Sicherheit auch.


macht so nen makita kompressor sinn für so nen schwalbe booster?
oder ist das nur was für die fetten faulen hippster und man bekommt so nen teil mit nem sks rennkompressor einigermaßen entspannt befüllt, ohne danach erstmal im sauerstoffzelt duschen zu müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (4. April 2022)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> macht so nen makita kompressor sinn für so nen schwalbe booster?
> oder ist das nur was für die fetten faulen hippster und man bekommt so nen teil mit nem sks rennkompressor einigermaßen entspannt befüllt, ohne danach erstmal im sauerstoffzelt duschen zu müssen?


So einen Booster hast Du Zuck Ruck mit ner SKS Pumpe aufgepumpt.


----------



## Rick7 (4. April 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Die Luftmenge von dem Ding ist für Luftmatratzen viel zu gering und für Tubeless ohne Booster mit Sicherheit auch.


also des mit der Luftmatratze musst du mir jetzt mal genauer erklären 
Das dauert halt einfach ne Zeit aber die brauchen weder viel Druck noch muss da irgendwas ins Felgenhorn ploppen 🤔 Also warum soll das so ein Teil nicht schaffen? Die Pumpe bedient sich wie alle anderen auch am Luftreservoir des Planeten. Ich kapier den Einwand wirklich nicht, oder habe ich etwa deine gut versteckte Ironie nicht erkannt?  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Black-Under (4. April 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> also des mit der Luftmatratze musst du mir jetzt mal genauer erklären
> Das dauert halt einfach ne Zeit aber die brauchen weder viel Druck noch muss da irgendwas ins Felgenhorn ploppen 🤔 Also warum soll das so ein Teil nicht schaffen? Die Pumpe bedient sich wie alle anderen auch am Luftreservoir des Planeten. Ich kapier den Einwand wirklich nicht, oder habe ich etwa deine gut versteckte Ironie nicht erkannt?  🤷‍♂️


Nun die Luftmenge ist zu gering wie ich schrieb. Eine Luftmatratze hat ein großes Luftvolumen. Das Dingen wird da etliche Minuten dran pumpen. Unter Umständen ist der Akku vorher platt oder der Kompressor überhitzt.
Ich habe schon etliche mit solchen Kompressoren bei Luftmatratzen nach einer halben Stunde aufgeben sehen.


----------



## Rick7 (4. April 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nun die Luftmenge ist zu gering wie ich schrieb. Eine Luftmatratze hat ein großes Luftvolumen. Das Dingen wird da etliche Minuten dran pumpen. Unter Umständen ist der Akku vorher platt oder der Kompressor überhitzt.
> Ich habe schon etliche mit solchen Kompressoren bei Luftmatratzen nach einer halben Stunde aufgeben sehen.


Ok jetzt versteh ich was du meinst. Mit der standpumpe dauert es in der Tat ewig und wenn das mit dem kompressor ähnlich ist, ist der Akku vermutlich echt vorher schlapp. Klingt nicht optimal.


----------

